# Glitz has lost her ligaments!! *doing the baby dance*



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Well 145 is Saturday, so these kids are going to be a little early. I'm so excited!! I timed the space in between two contractions and they are about 40 min apart right now, and really havent fallen into a good pattern yet so we are probably several hours away still. I'm so excited! Say lots of prayers for us please. Last year she delivered a single 12 pounder, she likes to pack it on her kids! I'm just ready to milk and make soap snd snuggle with cute flopsy little goaties again. :greengrin: 

My pictures are taking a while to load, but I'll post them as soon as I can.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

This is exciting! I'll be praying everything goes well ... 12 lbs. oh my!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....I'm used to kiddo's being 3 lbs and under...I can only imagine a 12 pounder! Hope all goes well and sh delivers 2 / 8 pound kids instead!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are some pics from a couple of hours ago.
























"woah, Mom, back away from the camera...."

I know right!? My nubian babies usual are pretty small. My average is 6 pounds but I rarely have singles, so I think he just took the weight of what should have been two. LOL. I dig you guys up a picture. He was a hunky little dude that's for sure.

I didnt milk her last year since she was a first freshner, so I'm hoping she'll warm up to it ok. Some of my girls act like pros and some them act like it's torture in it's cruelest form. We shall see soon enough


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say she's going to torture you for awhile....she looks way to content :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Hee hee, but what goatie is not content when you stick grain in front of them? LOL, I agree though, she is such a little princess she'll have it her way. Watch her way be at 3 o'clock in the morning when it's 10 degrees!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's definately getting close! But I know how they love to torture :roll:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Just got back form the barn and she is having some decent contraction and has some yellowy discharge so I'm going stay down there for a little while. EEEEK! Babies are coming a little faster than I thought. :stars:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous Anna! I hope you get some doelings!!
I also must comment on her udder, its huge! Looks like you'll be getting a nice amount.. probably well over a gallon a day at her peak, if i know udders well, which I really don't :wink: 

How much at her peak did she give last year?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is pretty.....Babies are coming.... :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful udder! Good luck! :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Babies babies babied. Let us know. 

I have to say I hurt  looking at her utter.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Single little buckling, but he is so precious!!! I gotta run, get some towels warming in the dryer for him. I'll check back in a sec. :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! :stars: :boy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright.............congrats .... :leap: :leap:  :thumbup: :wahoo:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

arty: :boy: :birthday:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

That makes me really excited. My doe is due the same time yours was. Congrats on your birth. I hope its a healthy buck. Your doe is beautiful. What an udder!! Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!! That's awesome!  :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Congrats on the :boy: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I went out to put the baby on some warm clean towels and in puddle of goop behind Glitz lay another tiny little kid not breathing or moving. Crap. So grapped her up in the towels I had brought and ran back inside in front the fire to see if I could get her to breathe. I was rubbing and skaking and D.C. (doggie) was licking finally after what seemed like forever her nose twitched and then she sneezed goop all over my face.LOL. Whew, that was a scare. I dont think I've ever seen a kid so alive though in my life. Within a few min. of being practically lifeless she was standing and butting at my knees to nurse. What I cant get over though are her colors! Can you believe this?? 

















Here is her big brother. 

















They are 25% Alpine. I'll take some dry pics after they've had some mommy time. Glitz's udder doesnt hold a candle to her mom's in capacity or or attachments, but I'm still very pleased 
Thank you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what a GORGEOUS set of twins - and that flashy little girl is to DIE for!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Well blow me away! TWINS! CONGRATS!!! :wahoo: 

You did a great job bringing her back, and she is just beautiful!! Thank gooness for great timing, and a helpful dog!!!! :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...they are so adorable....glad you were there to save the doeling..... :hug: ray: 
wow... the coloring of the doeling is really cool.... :shades: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations :stars: 

Beautiful babies and early too!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Gorgeous. Im glad you were able to help the Doe. She is really nice looking.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! they are adorable, I love the little girl's coloring


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Way to go! Let's hear some HERO music! Beautiful doeling, yeh, him too! LOL Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They're gorgeous!!!! :leap: arty: :balloons: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful kids!!!!!! Fast thinking on your part to save that kid!! :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on both kids... so glad you found that little girl, hope she does really well... she's just beautiful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Anna they are gorgious!! Congrats -- way to Go Glitz!

What flashy kids they are


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Glitz has lived up to her name with those very glitzy kids. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

How exciting! 
:balloons: 
Welcome to the world, pretty babies. :birthday: 

Congrats to you all.
:clap: 
Anna


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, they're lovely!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the twins!!! :stars: They are adorable. I am so happy you found the doeling and was able to revive her. What a nice happy ending. Good job!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad I got to share it with you guys.


----------

